# spider mites



## Chewbongo

Someone save me, I finally got to where I can harvest a plant every couple weeks and now all my plant are covered in spider mites, please help


----------



## Hushpuppy

I use Neem oil for preventative against atacks, just follow instructions on container. But for active infestations get some Azamax and mix it in water(follow instructions for drench)and pour into grow medium. Also mix up some and put in spray bottle and spray all the leaves on the plants. Give everything a good washing with it then wait about 5 days and do it again. Wait for at least 7 days after application before harvesting. good luck


----------



## FUM

I'm not sure if "Azamax" is Organic. "Organocide" is and it kills 25 insects including spider mites. Kill them bugs!!! Green blessings.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I personally have really had no luck at all with either neem oil or products made from neem oil (like azamax) in *eradicating* mites.  The only things I have found to actually be effective are Avid, Floramite, and Forbid.  I do not use neem oil at all because of the nasty nasty taste.


----------



## terky

FUM said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if "Azamax" is Organic. "Organocide" is and it kills 25 insects including spider mites. Kill them bugs!!! Green blessings.



Organocide is the shiznit.

If I were you I would mix up some organocide with warm water in a big tub.

Mix it up really good then dunk a whole plant except for the roots. Let it sit submerged for 10 seconds. I would do that once a week for three weeks.

After the infestation has passed, spray your plants down with the organocide at least every 2 weeks as a preventative measure.


----------



## Wetdog

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I personally have really had no luck at all with either neem oil or products made from neem oil (like azamax) in eradicating mites.  The only things I have found to actually be effective are Avid, Floramite, and Forbid.  I do not use neem oil at all because of the nasty nasty taste.


:yeahthat: :goodposting: 

If ya wanna play with them, try all the other stuff. If you want to be 100% rid of them, do as THG suggest.

I prefer FORBID myself, never had to do a repeat application. Never have had to use my Floramite that I bought to alternate with the Forbid. No experience with Avid at all.

Do NOT use any of these in flower.

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Forbid is also my favorite.  I will use it up to 2 weeks into flower.  After that, it is cold showers if my girls have mites.

My plants are generally too large to do a dunk.


----------



## Chewbongo

Ty for all the replys. THG, cold water shower work for girls in flower???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It doesn't eradicate them, but it washes a bunch of them off and I believe that the cold water slows their reproduction also.


----------



## Chewbongo

OK ty, well I'll give it a try


----------



## BlueNose

FUM, Azamax is organic

IME, neem and azamax worked fine for mites but I've never had a serious outbreak.

THG, I agree the cold shower or a cool/cold grow room slows them down


----------



## Deathsmile

Ive been using Azamax for my mite problems. Seems to work pretty well, i wont see any on my plants, and after removing heavily egged leaves and doing some extra spray treatments in the following 2 weeks i havent seen any sign of a come back/spread.

Id suggest going with THG, shes the master around here ;]


----------



## Chewbongo

So THG i shouldnt use forbid at all on plant more than two weeks into flower??
is this just a personal choice or will it harm them??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Personal choice. It won't harm them.  And there is only supposed to be a 2 weeks residual, but I'd rather be safe than sorry (however, as a side note, this is probably silly for me as I am an old lady and have abused my body horribly over the years).  I just don't want to spray too far into flowering as I don't really want to smoke the stuff.  Sometimes I will go 3 weeks into flowering if she is just starting to bud.


----------



## dman1234

I only had them once, 2 years ago, the next time i get spider mites im moving.


----------



## Wetdog

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Personal choice. It won't harm them.  And there is only supposed to be a 2 weeks residual, but I'd rather be safe than sorry (however, as a side note, this is probably silly for me as I am an old lady and have abused my body horribly over the years).  I just don't want to spray too far into flowering as I don't really want to smoke the stuff.  Sometimes I will go 3 weeks into flowering if she is just starting to bud.



I thought it was more like a 28 day residual, but I'd have to dig out the sheet to be sure.

In any event, anything that is literally just drops/gallon is something you want to have plenty of time to dissipate. Very potent stuff:holysheep: 

I've never had to do a repeat application on the same plant. Truly a one shot deal with this stuff.

The usual procedure for me, is to hit clones a day or 2 before 12/12 and that's it. So far, so good.

Wet


----------



## Maarick

hello
is the organocide safe to water on the ground also?

thnx for the help


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Maarick said:
			
		

> hello
> is the organocide safe to water on the ground also?
> 
> thnx for the help



I don't quite understand your question--Are you asking if it is a systemic?


----------



## Maarick

im srry
wht im trying to say is
are azamax and organocide safe to drench the grow medium
and still affect the spider mites on the leaves....
srry about the confusion


----------



## biggs

Just had mites myself. I used dynamite and plant vitality plus, and would recommend them both as it seems to have done the job. But for flowering plants you want to try mighty wash. I've read loads of great reports on it. And it says you can use it all the way during flowering. Also use a vacuum cleaner to suck the ****** off your buds. Good luck with it mate.

.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_05170.html


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Maarick said:
			
		

> im srry
> wht im trying to say is
> are azamax and organocide safe to drench the grow medium
> and still affect the spider mites on the leaves....
> srry about the confusion



No.  Neither of these are systemics.  Both of these are sprays and are not meant to be put into your medium.

While they may say that they are safe to use up to harvest, azamax is made from Neem oil, which tastes quite nasty (and I have never found it to be effective).  Organocide is made up of palm oil and fish oils....not sure I want to smoke that either.


----------



## ston-loc

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No.  Neither of these are systemics.  Both of these are sprays and are not meant to be put into your medium.
> .



I just bought and used Azamax, and the directions have a whole section on ratio's for drenching the soil. That was where my bugs were, and they seem to be gone for now. I didn't have a huge outbreak though. It also says that it does absorb into the entire plant, and the different effects that it has on the different bugs, and is also a preventative for bugs eating the plant once it has cycled through the plant. 

THG, do you have info against that with your experience? First time Ive used it, and that is what it said reading through the direction booklet.


----------



## Maarick

thnx ston-loc
for clearing the air


----------



## newgreenthumb

Hello to all.  I have read the post and have been dealing with this problem for a while and seem to have slowed or stopped them in there tracks.  For one thing if you use lumber in your grow room set up then they have been known to be in the wood so a good spray with pyrethrins and canola oil.  Which also works on your plants of course but one thing I have found to be effective in my last attempt and that is Volck (petroleum based) Oil Spray by Ortho which is usually a dormant plant insecticide but has a mixing ratio for actively growing plants.  I have only used it on my vegging plants and they seem to be stopped.  I took a look the underside of the leaves with a 100x scope and they are dead and the eggs too.  The good thing about the oil spray is that it keeps them and their eggs from sticking to the leaves.  I do recommend that you wash the leaves before budding.  This again is not a definite fix but it has worked for me.  If anybody tries and it works for them also then let me know. :farm:


----------



## Chewbongo

So any one on here use predator. Mites ?


----------



## Chewbongo

well any ways, not having the best of luck with forbid so im gonna give them a try


----------



## soil

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> So any one on here use predator. Mites ?




waste of time if the problem is a problem. they will eat 26 mites then die..... so if you do the math it aint worth it.






soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Wetdog

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> well any ways, not having the best of luck with forbid so im gonna give them a try



:confused2: :confused2:  ??????????????????????????

Forbid has always been 420% for me with just one application and I do mean complete eradication.

What seems to be the problem?

Wet


----------



## Rosebud

I have used predatory mites and they worked well.


----------



## Chewbongo

Well I have sprayed forbid twice in both my veg and flower rooms but these lil guys are persistent


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What kind of sprayer are you using?  Are you sure you are spraying at the right concentrations and getting both the tops and bottoms of all the leaves on all the plants?  I have never had Forbid fail to eradicate mites.  

I have tried about everything.  I never had any kind of luck at all with predator mites or ladybugs, neem oil, soap, alcohol, etc, etc.  If Forbid is not doing it, I doubt that you are going to have any luck at all with predator mites.  You might try another strong miticide like Avid or Floramite.


----------



## Chewbongo

Well I am mixing as directed and I'm using the spray bottle that came with liquid ladybug, and I sprayed tops and bottom till I thought my plants were gonna drown.


----------



## Rosebud

I missed that you used liquid lady bug, i like that too. In order to really get them I put a piece of paper in the pot to help keep the dirt in, lay the pot on it's side and soak the underside, roll the pot around till all the underside is soaked, then set the pot upright and spray the tops. Repeat in whatever time they say on the label is important. 
In my very humble experience, you use one thing twice, then go to something else. I have been pretty lucky that I have had eradication with the liquid lady  bugs and the preditory mites.  Good luck. I haven't had to use any of the "big guns" these guys have.


----------



## Chewbongo

Well I bought the liquid ladybug first, but did me no good. I will try to up the dosage of forbid and see what happenshappens


----------



## Wetdog

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> Well I bought the liquid ladybug first, but did me no good. I will try to up the dosage of forbid and see what happenshappens



Do not go over the recc doseage. All you'll do is burn your plants and breed resistant mites.

If you read the directions, it says not to apply more than every 28 days, or to use any other treatments.

Wet


----------



## Chewbongo

OK ty wet, I just want to be rid of them, finally where I wanted to be on a good rotation and now this


----------



## newgreenthumb

I have found the ultimate spider mite remedy.  Ladybugs.  They have turned my grow around in just 4 days as they eat the mites they also eat the eggs and the debris that mites leave behind.  My local hydro shop has had them for $9.99 for 1500 and I shared them with a buddy and he is also impressed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Sorry, but ladybugs are far from being the ultimate spider mite remedy.  I have used ladybugs several times and never had any luck at all with them.  If you read up, you will find that their preferred food is not mites--they will eat some of them, but it is rare that they will eradicate them.  If you have not had "luck" with Forbid, I do not know what to tell you except that I do not believe that you can get rid of your problem with ladybugs or any kind of predator mites.


----------



## soil

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sorry, but ladybugs are far from being the ultimate spider mite remedy.  I have used ladybugs several times and never had any luck at all with them.  If you read up, you will find that their preferred food is not mites--they will eat some of them, but it is rare that they will eradicate them.  If you have not had "luck" with Forbid, I do not know what to tell you except that I do not believe that you can get rid of your problem with ladybugs or any kind of predator mites.



:yeahthat:





soil :holysheep:


----------



## woweeonmauai

same old remedies huh?  There is something that gets the mites safely in veg or bloom.  Sorry Im not "allowed" to mention it
in this forum. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Hick

> same old remedies huh? There is something that gets the mites safely in veg or bloom. Sorry Im not "allowed" to mention it
> in this forum. Good luck to you all.


Really??.. nothing seemed to stop you in your other three posts here...:confused2:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=684418&postcount=11
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=660858&postcount=34
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=660852&postcount=14


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

woweeonmauai said:
			
		

> same old remedies huh?  There is something that gets the mites safely in veg or bloom.  Sorry Im not "allowed" to mention it
> in this forum. Good luck to you all.



LOL--yes because the "same old remedies" work.  I have tried your Stuff Mighty Wash and was less than impressed.  Are you a salesman for them?  You seemed to have no problem pushing the product in all your other posts.


----------



## Chewbongo

Yes they do, the forbid worked well for me, finally. Thank goodness


----------



## dontknowmuch

Hey chew glad to hear things are looking up, I just purchased some forbid under THG's advice for preventative
measures, I am wondering even though the ladybugs won't totaly eradicate all spider mites would it still be an ok idea to get some and throw em in my garden?


----------



## Chewbongo

I would think the forbid would also kill the ladybugs, so it might be pointless, just a guess


----------



## soil

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> I would think the forbid would also kill the ladybugs, so it might be pointless, just a guess



yes it will kill the ladybugs. at least wait 2 weeks to put lady's in there , but just as soon as the coca cola wears off their wings they will fly right into the HID lights an die.

the mj environment is not a good place for ladybugs , they will eat a bunch of mites , but they just dont live long enough to do any real damage to them.

after the forbid kills them all then it wont hurt to use neem oil every week or 2 to keep them under control.

i use neem every other day to get rid of a bad problem.









soil


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Hey chew glad to hear things are looking up, I just purchased some forbid under THG's advice for preventative
> measures, I am wondering even though the ladybugs won't totaly eradicate all spider mites would it still be an ok idea to get some and throw em in my garden?



Ladybugs are very ineffective against mites.  In fact so muc so that I believe them to be a waste of time and money.  They are not their preferred food and they will only eat them if there is no other food present.  In addition, they die and I found more than one of them "preserved" inside a bud--yukky.  Neem oil is also quite ineffective against mites.  And if used into flowering, it can leave a very nasty taste on your buds.

And as mentioned, you cannot use forbid and ladybugs together.  I do not do preventative treatments.  Mites can build up tolerances to products fast.  I _generally_ only treat if I actually see mites.


----------



## Chewbongo

OK so I spoke to soon, I have mites back in my veg closet. I have 3 small baby northern lights and 2 querkle clones in there, all very small still, so maybe won't be to bad. Only seeing on the clones rite now but just sprayed them all. I haven't sprayed them in about a month I think. Thought they ere gone. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Chewbongo

Wood floors. I'm thinking maybe some eggs on the clones that I just missed, I don't know


----------



## Chewbongo

Lmao, poor guy


----------

